# New baby mice



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

How long should I leave the newborn babies before I handle them? I wasn't sure where to post this thread, but thanks for any answers you can give me


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I always check mine the first day, pick them up and make sure all are well. This requires the mum to not be super stressed, of course. Then I check the nest every day without really touching, and you can start handling them properly from 1 week old. With a mum who's alright you can do it before, but it won't make a difference.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

thank you!


----------

